# Resizing Photo



## Rasel Khan (Mar 22, 2018)

1.  How can I learn *photo resize*?
2. Which is the best software for resizing the photo?

How can I resize this photo for 1024* 630? please help me

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.   You may post links.*


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2018)

Is that a photo you made? TPF rules (because of copyright law) let us _link_ to photos that aren't ours, but we cannot post them.

The image, including the transparent part, is 512 x 512 pixels - a 1:1 aspect ratio or square.

It would have to be cropped and then have it's resolution increased.
You want a 1.625:1 aspect ratio - a rectangle - which is why it has to be cropped.

I suspect you want the width to be 630 px and the height to be 1024 px.


----------

